# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  petitie: Verbied siliconen borstimplantaten tot onderzocht is wat erin zit.

## Sterrelicht

Hoi!
Onderteken deze petitie: Verbied siliconen borstimplantaten tot onderzocht is wat erin zit. http://petities.nl/petitie/verbied-s...s-wat-erin-zit 
Stuur hem zelf zoveel mogelijk door naar iedereen die je kent.
Bedankt!

----------

